# Ice fishing boots.



## HRCHLab (Jan 14, 2008)

Need some new pack boots for ice fishing. 
Any recommendations on some quality boots.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

I wouldn't call them pack boots, but I like the good old army surplus Micky mouse boots for ice fishing. You should be able to find some slightly used ones really cheap at surplus stores.
My nephew picked mine up about 30 yrs ago at a gun show. They are still in great shape and my feet have never gotten cold in them


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 153 Fish (Sep 18, 2021)

Had a full season last year, 100+ days on the Baffin Impacts. Warm and light weight. Although they do need a few coats of scotch guard prior to the start of the season to keep um dry during early and late ice. In that, I had no issues what so ever. I don’t shanty up much…I open fish most of the time. Never had any trouble with the cold. That’s my two cent, bud.


----------



## Fishray (Dec 21, 2020)

Old school Sorel Caribou waterproof. A little heavy and bulky, but warm, dry and comfortable.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

I know there not pack boots, I use the Mickey Mouse boots with the air valves in them. Gosh there like 25 years old, and my feet have never gotten cold in them.
Pricing is for new boots, yep expensive.
Link: www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/us-military-surplus-mickey-boots-like-new?a=733408


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

Lacrosse ice king , my feet never get cold. 

Sent from my SM-T500 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

153 Fish said:


> Had a full season last year, 100+ days on the Baffin Impacts. Warm and light weight. Although they do need a few coats of scotch guard prior to the start of the season to keep um dry during early and late ice. In that, I had no issues what so ever. I don’t shanty up much…I open fish most of the time. Never had any trouble with the cold. That’s my two cent, bud.


For the leaks mine had I don't think scotch guard would work. More like needing to be dipped in rubber.


----------



## Matian (5 mo ago)

i have Mickey boots , if you are spearing , or sitting in a shanty, they are great if you gun and run , far too heavy.. I had mucks , lasted 2 years until on of the soles pealed off, ( that is 2, 4 month long years, not impressed). Last year , my wife bought me Dry shod, warm and light, so far my go to boot, I do hear great stuff about Bafins


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

Mickey's and Impacts for me. Mickey's when wet sloppy and cold combined and Impacts for just frigid cold all day ice fishing kinda weather.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

If you buy baffin impact, check that your bibs will fit over the boot. I had to get creative with crushing the upper part of the boot down to get my striker bibs to zip over.


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

I have black mickeys for sale size 10 I think.


----------



## Scottupnorth (Jan 6, 2022)

Drake said:


> Lacrosse ice king , my feet never get cold.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T500 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That's what I use. I can stand on the ice all day.


----------



## rh2000 (4 mo ago)

Do they still make moon boots, 70's style. Those things were lighter than a pair of crocks.

If you're worried about them being waterproof, I have a few extra Wonder Bread bags.


----------



## HuskyDave (Nov 20, 2019)

I have a kid who is all about ice fishing this year. I'm not going to spend 150 bucks on boots for him this year. Any thoughts on the foot warmers you put on the bottom of your boots? I've never tried them.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

HuskyDave said:


> I have a kid who is all about ice fishing this year. I'm not going to spend 150 bucks on boots for him this year. Any thoughts on the foot warmers you put on the bottom of your boots? I've never tried them.


Everyone's finances are different but 150 bucks for good boots sounds cheap. Then again, kids go through sizes really quick. Might be able to wear one season and get maybe 50 bucks back if they're decent boots.

Foot warmers do work. Sometimes too hot!


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

HuskyDave said:


> I have a kid who is all about ice fishing this year. I'm not going to spend 150 bucks on boots for him this year. Any thoughts on the foot warmers you put on the bottom of your boots? I've never tried them.


There is not a boot that will keep my feet warm as I have neuropathy issues. My feet can be cold to the touch in July. I use these religiously during deer season and longer stints on the ice. They are very comfortable in the bottom of my boots. They are better than just a toe warmer and more comfortable.



https://www.meijer.com/shopping/product/grabber-foot-warmer-insoles-mediumlarge/3162605919.html?cmpid=SEM:LIA:16469549938:134231513259::Google&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI0-Hl0IDC-wIVDP7jBx3ubQi5EAQYASABEgJ-7_D_BwE


----------



## the roofer (Jan 14, 2009)

HuskyDave said:


> I have a kid who is all about ice fishing this year. I'm not going to spend 150 bucks on boots for him this year. Any thoughts on the foot warmers you put on the bottom of your boots? I've never tried them.


I have a pair of size 7 mickeys….never worn but once …close to Belleville he can have if interested


----------



## Walley Gordo (Jan 21, 2005)

Baffin Titian


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

you can find kid size mickeys on eBay. adult sizers are hard to find and expensive. u want bata


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

If you are worried about cold feet, get these:



Walley Gordo said:


> Baffin Titian


$136 with free shipping on Amazon. The are a bit bulky like the Impacts, so maybe try a pair on to see if they fit untder your bib cuffs. These boots are incredibly warm and you don't have to mess with waterproofing. Maybe rivaling the Mickeys for warmth.


----------



## HRCHLab (Jan 14, 2008)

I finally decided on a white pair of Mickey’s. Little on the heavy side, but I’ve heard they’re very warm…we’ll see.


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

Cat Power said:


> View attachment 870069
> 
> 
> received my new boots. Like the features on them with boa laces and removable interchangeable soles. Like how light weight they are.
> ...


So what do you think for fit? Did you get the same size as other boots you've wore in the past? I read a ton of reviews and only thing I really saw concerning fit was a guy mentioning they are for a wide foot which I would prefer because I don't like my boots to be tight at all. Your feet stay a lot warmer with that warm pocket of air in there to where it doesn't cut the circulation off your feet. I like to simply wear a thin pair of cotton socks and then a nice pair of wool socks over top. I wouldn't consider my other boots to be extra wide or anything and they are size 12's and are just right to where I don't really lace them up much other than to keep the laces from hanging. So I'm thinking that same size is what I'd need. I see you have to buy the extra soles too and the carbide ones I'm looking at are an additional $70 so hopefully I like this $330 investment.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Smallie12 said:


> So what do you think for fit? Did you get the same size as other boots you've wore in the past? I read a ton of reviews and only thing I really saw concerning fit was a guy mentioning they are for a wide foot which I would prefer because I don't like my boots to be tight at all. Your feet stay a lot warmer with that warm pocket of air in there to where it doesn't cut the circulation off your feet. I like to simply wear a thin pair of cotton socks and then a nice pair of wool socks over top. I wouldn't consider my other boots to be extra wide or anything and they are size 12's and are just right to where I don't really lace them up much other than to keep the laces from hanging. So I'm thinking that same size is what I'd need. I see you have to buy the extra soles too and the carbide ones I'm looking at are an additional $70 so hopefully I like this $330 investment.


I am a natural 11 shoe. I bought these boots in 12 so I could wear heavy socks. I’m glad I did, fit is perfect

my only complaint so far is the insole. the one that comes with it is paper thin. I tried lacrosse felt insoles and hated them. They always felt wet inside, clammy feeling. So still searching for the right insoles. Only other complaint is how stiff they are. Stiff like my Mendel mountain boots. I hope they break in easy

these boots are not as hot as my Cabelas predator boots, but a heck of a lot easier to walk in. I think they will be ice fishing warm enough


----------



## Fishn Michn (Apr 20, 2006)

I purchased NATS from a commercial netting ice fishing outfitter. Molded EVA foam. Lightest warmest boot I have worn. I have owned two pairs of Mucks, Baffin Impacts, Sorels and Mickey's. I have three hard years on my first pair and I won't ever buy a different boot.

I have the 1530 and 1590 models, 
Boots and shoes - Go Nats


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

Cat Power said:


> I am a natural 11 shoe. I bought these boots in 12 so I could wear heavy socks. I’m glad I did, fit is perfect
> 
> my only complaint so far is the insole. the one that comes with it is paper thin. I tried lacrosse felt insoles and hated them. They always felt wet inside, clammy feeling. So still searching for the right insoles. Only other complaint is how stiff they are. Stiff like my Mendel mountain boots. I hope they break in easy
> 
> these boots are not as hot as my Cabelas predator boots, but a heck of a lot easier to walk in. I think they will be ice fishing warm enough


I have the same Korkers although mine have the older lacing system. Extremely light, comfortable, and great to walk in. The interchangeable outsoles are great, too. I mostly bucket fish and my feet do get cold more than I'd like. Fishing in a shanty they really don't get cold though. I wear electric socks and they help a lot. 

Something i just purchased that I think will help a lot in the warmth department are bison wool insoles that are 8mm thick. They're supposed to be good at wicking away moisture in addition to providing more insulation. I'll just remove them to air dry after each use. You said you're still searching so I figured I'd pass along what I found and purchased myself: Bison/Wool Insoles


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

RedM2 said:


> I have the same Korkers although mine have the older lacing system. Extremely light, comfortable, and great to walk in. The interchangeable outsoles are great, too. I mostly bucket fish and my feet do get cold more than I'd like. Fishing in a shanty they really don't get cold though. I wear electric socks and they help a lot.
> 
> Something i just purchased that I think will help a lot in the warmth department are bison wool insoles that are 8mm thick. They're supposed to be good at wicking away moisture in addition to providing more insulation. I'll just remove them to air dry after each use. You said you're still searching so I figured I'd pass along what I found and purchased myself: Bison/Wool Insoles


Great looking insole. i might try those.

right now, I'm using the Schnees thinsulate insoles and like them a lot, but haven't put them to the test yet.

Thinsulate Insole - Schnee's (schnees.com)


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

Mickey mouse boots can be tough to find in certain sizes. Also they've increased in price terribly in the last few years probably due to the lack of product.


----------

